# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [jeux video] Souvenir, jeux de baston

## Faith's Fall

Bonjour,

Juste  titre indicatif, avez vous t berc par les jeux de bastons tant jeune (et encore aujourd'hui) ? 

Parmis cela lequel ? et pourquoi ?


Moi j'ai commencer avec street fighter 2 sur l'arcade (8 persos). Mais aujourd'hui la rfrence reste king of fighters 2002/2003. J'adore sont nombres de persos, sa diversit, les rgles, le tagbattle, la baston a 3.... que du bonheur.

 ::mouarf:: 

Et vous ?

----------


## titoumimi

Street fighter II (turbo ventuellement), depuis a devient trop compliqu...

 partir du moment ou coller le moindre coup de sabre demande un doctorat en maitrise de la manette, j'abandonne, j'aime bien les jeux ou tu peux avoir l'impression de jouer un minimum correctement assez vite...

Pis faut surtout plus penser  changer de perso, les techniques se font plus pareil  ::aie::

----------


## BizuR

Pour ma part, j'ai rpondu Soul*Blade*/SoulCalibur pour voter la srie (qui ne comprend d'ailleurs pas de SoulEdge  ma connaissance :p). Perso, j'ai beaucoup t attir par les jeux de bastons divers mais le seul auquel j'ai pu jouer en solo galement fut SoulBlade (pas essayer de SoulCalibur encore mais ca ne saurai tarder  :;): ). 

Sinon j'ai eu l'occasion de jouer a pas mal d'entre eux :
- Street Fighter I, II, Turbo et plus aprs (le premier, toujours un bon souvenir)
- Mortal Kombat (vive l'apparition des Fatality  ::mouarf:: )
- King of Fighters (Pas mal de persos, mais sans plus ... j'arrivais a peine a maitriser l'homme a la casquette dont le nom m'echappe :p)
- Tekken (Jamais t trop passionn, mais j'ai jou  tous les opus)
- Toshinden (le premier, et mon premier jeu sur PS1, pas mal pour mon premier jeux de combat 3D)
- Diverses jeux comme ceux de Marvel ou de DBZ (on s'amuse plus avec notre perso prfr que grace a la "finesse" du jeu (coups, manipulation, etc.)
- Samurai Shodown (qui n'etait pas mal non plus  :;): )
- SoulBlade (des enchainements vraiment sympas, et sans forcment de coups "irrealistes", manipulation pas forcment complexe, pas mal de persos (enfin, suffisamment), etc... que du bon quoi  ::): )

----------


## Satch

J'ai vot pour Tekken. Le ralisme et la complexit m'ont normment attirs.

En 2me position j'irai mettre Street fighter ex plus alpha (Sont drles avec leurs noms  ralonge)

----------


## BizuR

> J'ai vot pour Tekken. Le ralisme et la complexit m'ont normment attirs.


Ce que je n'aimais pas dans Tekken, c'etait pas forcment la jouabilit ou encore  la difficult des coups (ca allait sur ce point il me semble) mais plus le gros pat jaune qui apparaissait lorsque tu frappais fort un adversaire ... celui la m'horripilait  ::D:

----------


## soad

Haaa Tekken 1... j'tais imbattable dans le temps  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

Mortal Kombat sur Megadrive.
Street Fighter sur plusieurs consoles.

Tekken sur PS (la j'avoue le 3 j'y ai passe des centaines d'heures).

Pis c'est tout je crois.

----------


## evarisnea

moi j'ai vot pour le King of Fighters 95, var c'est le jeu de baston que j'ai le plus apprci: excellente jouabilit, break de coups. en revanche, la suite du jeu ne ma pas branch, surtout le KOF 2002 avec maximum infini et Rugal dcod, c'est la mort! impossible de jouer vraiment, trop de triche !  ::aie::  

pour ce qui est de la suite Street Fighter, je n'aime carrment pas (n'en dplaise aux fans, mais c'est mon avis purement subjectif  ::mouarf::  )

Mortal kombat, ca a t le begin pendant un certain temps, notamment avec le mortal kombat 3. le systme de jeu est un peu diffrent des autres jeux de baston (exemple, pour parer une attaque, il faut utiliser un bouton, en lieu et placer de faire rentrer le joystick  :8O:  )

Tekken: j'ai juste essay le Tekken 2, et 3. pas mal, pas mal. mais  la longue j'ai commenc  avoir mal aux doigts, faut dire en effet que c'est pas donn  n'importe qui de retenir les combinaisons  appliquer pour raliser les attaques (et certainement pas moi).

Killer instinct: voila galement un jeu qui m'a vraiment impressionn. j'ai jou au KI et au KI gold (j'adorais Maya). super l'ide des super combo, awesome victory etc... au dpart je passais mon temps  secouer le joystick en pressant tous les boutons et youpiiiiiiiiii, je parvenais  sortir des combos spectaculaires! mais pour le refaire, c'tait la galre  ::mrgreen::  

Samurai shodown: j'ai essay le 1,2,3,4 et me suis toujours retourn vers le 1. celui-la il tait d'une difficult (avis personnel je le redis)! les autres ne m'ont pas emball point barre. mais j'ai jamais pu faire de fatalities  ::?:  

prsentement je joue rarement, mais j'adore toujours faire un peui de challenge, surtout au kof 95 o je m'estime tre compt parmi les matres de ce jeu  ::king::

----------


## Johnbob

L'incontournable *Mugen* avec son gnialissime "Evil Ken" et tous les autres personnages... (quelques centaines)

----------


## Satch

> Haaa Tekken 1... j'tais imbattable dans le temps


Tiens, moi aussi :p
Y a comme un paradoxe.

----------


## Oluha

Tekken 3 et Soul Calibur II mais j'ai toujours t trs nulle  ::oops::

----------


## nuke_y

J'tais fortiche  Street Fighter 2. Particulirement avec dhalsim avec qui j'ai fait pleurer des groupes entiers d'adversaires (sans la tlportation en plus).

Sinon Killer Instinct, marrant mais je ne suis jamais vraiment devenu fan.

Les tekken j'adore le principe mais je trouve les persos tellement lourds et patauds...

Soulblade, j'adoooooore. Rapidit, fluidit, super jeu.

Les KOF j'ai un peu essay sur mulateur neo geo (je crois) j'aimais bien, dommage que je n'ai pas connu sur console.

----------


## Qapoka

Street Fighter The Movie ? C'est un jeu, ca ???

----------


## ronan99999

Juste pour etre sure la tltransportation de dalshim c'etait dans quel version de SF2, parceque je me souviens pas que dans la premire on pouvait le faire.  ::mouarf::  

Samurai Shodown 1 c'etait vraiment de la balle les perso etait terrible (le zoom tait super) je trouve que c'est un des meilleurs jeu de baston sur neogeo avec "art of fighting" je suis pas fan des "king of fighters".
En rigolo y'avait "world heroes"

Sinon en 3D "Dead or alive" "tekken" c'est pas mal mais "soul calibur" c'est vraiment un cran au dessus.

Mais bon c'est quand meme des jeux  flinguer les pads.

----------


## Skyounet

> Sinon en 3D "Dead or alive" "tekken" c'est pas mal mais "soul calibur" c'est vraiment un cran au dessus.
> 
> Mais bon c'est quand meme des jeux  flinguer les pads.


Pour les tekken il n'y avait pas de combinaisons vraiment difficiles.

Pour moi, le pire reste les Street Fighter sur PS. Combien de fois je me suis retrouv avec des ampoules sur les pouces  force de faire des quarts de cercle, des demis cercles dans tous les sens et mme des cercles entiers. Pis c'est pas pratique une ampoule sur le pouce.  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Les KOF j'ai un peu essay sur mulateur neo geo (je crois) j'aimais bien, dommage que je n'ai pas connu sur console.


Je peut t'assurer que tu n'a pas les meme sensations entre l'emulateur et la console (voir l'arcade).




> moi j'ai vot pour le King of Fighters 95, var c'est le jeu de baston que j'ai le plus apprci: excellente jouabilit, break de coups. en revanche, la suite du jeu ne ma pas branch, surtout le KOF 2002 avec maximum infini et Rugal dcod, c'est la mort! impossible de jouer vraiment, trop de triche !


Oui kof 95 etait une bonne cuve. par contre je trouve kof 2002 beaucoup mieux au niveau du gameplay. Mais pour ma part le meilleur reste le 98, avec un grand coups de coeur pour le 2003. 

 :;):

----------


## Oluha

c'est vrai que les jeux de baston, t'as tendance  bourriner sur la manette et t'attrape vite crampe et autre mal de doigts  ::lol::

----------


## Satch

> c'est vrai que les jeux de baston, t'as tendance  bourriner sur la manette et t'attrape vite crampe et autre mal de doigts


Ceux qui bourrinent la manette aux jeux de baston sont gnralement les plus mauvais.
Un jeu de baston c'est tout en finesse que a se joue  ::):

----------


## Skyounet

> Ceux qui bourrinent la manette aux jeux de baston sont gnralement les plus mauvais.
> Un jeu de baston c'est tout en finesse que a se joue


Tu me montrera de la finesse pour faire 2 tours complet sur les fleches du pad.  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::  

Aprs ya bourriner et bourriner, c'est vrai ce qui appui sur toutes les touches en esperant sortir le combo de la mort, sont bien mauvais.

Et y'a bourriner dans le sens, tenter desperemment de faire son cercle complet pour lancer sa boule de feu, et qui n'y arrive pas parce qu'il a mal aux doigts.  ::aie::   ::aie::  

Tekken j'adorai pour ca, pas de combi compliqu, seulement des touches  retenir, jamais eut de crampes  Tekken (en plus j'tait imbattable avec Jin ou Lei  ::aie::   ::aie::  )

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Arrggggggggg, zavez oubli Dragon Ball Z 2 sur Super Nintendo !!!! Ze game of baston !!!

----------


## Satch

> Arrggggggggg, zavez oubli Dragon Ball Z 2 sur Super Nintendo !!!! Ze game of baston !!!


Ha oui, il tait vraiment pas mal. J'ai pass pas mal d'heure dessus.

Et puis a me refait penser  un autre DBZ sur playstation, qui n'tait sorti qu'au Japon, j'en ai oubli le titre. On pouvait contrler jusque 3 persos  la fois et faire du 3 contre 3. C'tait excellent.
En Europe il tait aussi sorti sur Saturne, mais avec une qualit moindre, mais une meilleure jouabilit.

Il tait simple et moche  l'extrme, mais j'ai ador. Le 3 contre 3 mettait vraiment l'ambiance de la srie.

----------


## ogenki

pour moi sa a etait street fighter 2 turbo  ::D:

----------


## Rei Angelus

Je vais faire appel  votre mmoire. Impossible de retouver le nom du jeu sur lequel j'ai commenc  ::cry::  .

Voici quelques infos, si quelqu'un se souvient du nom :
Cela tournnait sur mon 386Je pense que c'tait antrieur  Mortal Kombat (le 1er bien sur)Il y avait un ninja qui pouvait devenir invisibleUn personnage qui s'appelait Kosak (enfin il me semble), il faisiat la toupie pour s'enfoncer dans le solLe boss final se transformait en robot pour un ultime combat

Cela dit quelque chose  quelqu'un ??

----------


## ogenki

> Je vais faire appel  votre mmoire. Impossible de retouver le nom du jeu sur lequel j'ai commenc  .
> [*]Le boss final se transformait en robot pour un ultime combat[/LIST]
> 
> Cela dit quelque chose  quelqu'un ??


power ranger ??  ::arrow::   ::aie::

----------


## xavlours

> Arrggggggggg, zavez oubli Dragon Ball Z 2 sur Super Nintendo !!!! Ze game of baston !!!


Ah oui, c'est sur celui-l que j'ai pass le plus de temps. J'ai pas pu m'encroter autant devant des jeux 3D, mais sinon, c'est sur Tekken que j'ai pass le plus de temps (je sais mme plus lequel).

----------


## soad

> Tiens, moi aussi :p
> Y a comme un paradoxe.


peut etre aurais-tu t un adversaire  ma auteur ? 
c'est chiant de tjs gagner a la fin hein ?





> Tekken 3 et Soul Calibur II mais j'ai toujours t trs nulle


C'est normal, tu es une fille... les filles sont nulle dans ce genre de jeux  ::aie::  lol

----------


## Katyucha

A voter !
Street Fighteur II turbo de la Super Nes !

----------


## gege2061

Arf pourquoi on ne peux pas en choisir plusieurs  ::(: 
J'ai vot pour Killer Instinct (j'en ai retrouv les joies d'y jouer avec l'mulation mais au clavier c'est pas facile).
J'adore Soul Calibur II : l'anne dernire je pass des nuits blanches  y jouer (avec un p'tit coup de mario party entre deux  ::lol:: ). C'est beau, le nombre de coup est impressionnant et les perso varis (pourquoi j'ai pas vot pour lui  ::koi:: )

Dommage que SC3 ne soit pas sortie sur game cube !

Bon en vrac :
teken : t'as le temps de te prendre un caf entre deux coup, je trouve a trop lentMortal combat : vous croyez qu'il vont arrter d'en sortir un jour ?Street Fighter 2 : mythique (vive l'mulation  ::P: )

/me allume la game cube et va casser du Raphael

----------


## nuke_y

Evidemment DBZ2 sur super nes !! J'y ai tellement jou (toujours d'ailleurs).

D'ailleurs une question aux experts : on m'avait dit que de finir le  jeu en mode super avec les 4 persos faisait une fin spciale. J'ai jamais rien eu moi (forcment reset  chaque fin parce que j'ai pas trouv comment faire autrement). Quelqu'un a une info ou c'est un truc du genre le cow lvl dans Diablo 1 ?

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Quelqu'un a une info ou c'est un truc du genre le cow lvl dans Diablo 1 ?


En fait il faut que tu est fini le mode cauchemar. La tu recommence une partie et c au nivo du portail a l'aCT 1. (pas sur)

----------


## Oluha

> C'est normal, tu es une fille... les filles sont nulle dans ce genre de jeux  lol


Je sens qu'avec toutes ces remarques  la con dans la taverne en ce moment je vais finir par peter un cable

----------


## BizuR

> Je sens qu'avec toutes ces remarques  la con dans la taverne en ce moment je vais finir par peter un cable


Bah ecoute, le meilleur moyen de dmentir, je pense que c'est que tu lui mettes sa tole  un jeu de baston que tu affectionnes ... comme ca, ca cartera deja une remarque de cette taverne  :8-):

----------


## Oluha

je suis pas vexe parce qu'on me traite de nulle, c'est vrai.
C'est juste le fait de gnraliser  "les filles sont nulles".

----------


## titoumimi

je ne dirait pas "les filles sont nulles" tout court...

plutot "les filles sont gnralement moins bonnes parce qu'elles n'ont pas 4352h d'entrainements derrire elles....

----------


## Satch

> plutot "les filles sont gnralement moins bonnes parce qu'elles n'ont pas 4352h d'entrainements derrire elles....


en ajoutant "parce qu'elles doivent faire la cuisine et le repassage"  ::aie::

----------


## Oluha

y'en a qui ont de la chance de pas tre en face de moi, y'a des baffes qui se perdent. Je suis peut tre nulle  tekken, mais en relle beaucoup moins  ::roll::

----------


## titoumimi

> en ajoutant "parce qu'elles doivent faire la cuisine et le repassage"



Peut tre que parceque elles, elles ont une vie sociale qui ne passe pas par que par la console et un cran ?

----------


## Satch

> Peut tre que parceque elles, elles ont une vie sociale qui ne passe pas par que par la console et un cran ?



Ca dpend lesquelles...

En tout cas, j'ai arrt les jeux de baston depuis que je suis en couple. Plus besoin puisque je l'ai en vrai la baston :p

----------


## soad

> Je sens qu'avec toutes ces remarques  la con dans la taverne en ce moment je vais finir par peter un cable





> je suis pas vexe parce qu'on me traite de nulle, c'est vrai.
> C'est juste le fait de gnraliser  "les filles sont nulles".


 ::calin:: 

mais non... toutes les filles ne sont pas nulle, uniquement le 99.99% le sont  ::aie::  


je plsente... je ne pense pas ce que je dis, c'est jusque que j'aime bien embeter  ::fessee::

----------


## Skyounet

Bah en fait c'est ce genre de remarques qui les enervent encore plus.

Meme si derriere on dit je plaisante, le mal est fait.

----------


## Oluha

> Bah en fait c'est ce genre de remarques qui les enervent encore plus.
> 
> Meme si derriere on dit je plaisante, le mal est fait.



skyrunner a tout compris aux femmes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Faith's Fall

J'adore comment vous faite pour changer le sujet d'un post  ::mouarf2::

----------


## soad

> Bah en fait c'est ce genre de remarques qui les enervent encore plus.
> 
> Meme si derriere on dit je plaisante, le mal est fait.


oui c'est le but, c'est une technique de drague... Qui marche tres rarement lol
je t'explique :

Tout d'abbord tu cherches quelque chose quelle a dit pour l'nerver un peuEnsuite elle rpond pour dire sont mcontentementLa tu as le choix entre :

en rajouter une petite coucheou t'exuser en lui demandant comment tu peux te faire pardonner et tu lui met des smileys du genre 

En faite c'est tout un algorithme lol

bon alors si je continue, il faut maintenant que je m'excuse...


Excuse moi Oluha, tu sais je ne pensais pas ce que je disais. Comme on dit qui aime bien charrie bien...
Qu'est ce que je peux faire pour me faire pardonner ?
Allez... je te fais un gros

----------


## Oluha

trop tard, ca plus le boulot dont on se dbarrasse en me le refourgant ca m'a ennerv pour la journe  ::roll::

----------


## soad

> trop tard, ca plus le boulot dont on se dbarrasse en me le refourgant ca m'a ennerv pour la journe


lol...
Pauvre petite chrie
Tient un ptit clin pour te consoler  ::calin::

----------


## bafman

> Je vais faire appel  votre mmoire. Impossible de retouver le nom du jeu sur lequel j'ai commenc  .
> 
> Voici quelques infos, si quelqu'un se souvient du nom :Cela tournnait sur mon 386Je pense que c'tait antrieur  Mortal Kombat (le 1er bien sur)Il y avait un ninja qui pouvait devenir invisibleUn personnage qui s'appelait Kosak (enfin il me semble), il faisiat la toupie pour s'enfoncer dans le solLe boss final se transformait en robot pour un ultime combat
> Cela dit quelque chose  quelqu'un ??


body blues peut etre ?

----------


## Commodore

rien ne vaudra jamais un bon vieux Street fighter 2 CE a l'ancienne. Aujourd'hui, il suffit de passer la manette a un gamin de 5 ans, il va faire n'importe quoi et il a une chance de vous battre. Avec SF c'est strictement impossible.

----------


## Hephaistos007

Dommage que l'on ai droit qu' un seul choix. Moi j'aime tout ce qui tait sur NeoGeo  ::love::  , la rolls royce des consoles pour la baston.

----------


## mavina

Salut,

KOF 2k2 pour ma part. C'est un des jeux de baston les plus quilibrs, n'importe quel perso peut battre n'importe quel autre perso (except les boss hein, donc exit omega Rugal toussa toussa ^^).
Pour mes triplettes gagnantes : 

Kim - Choi - Whip
Iori - Kusanagi - K'
Vanessa - Kim - Shermie
Choi - Shermie - Kim

Ce sont mes principales triplettes lorsque je joue. Apres pour s'ammuser on en prend d'autre ou on fait des teams a theme (les cheveux en l'air, les gens au bandana, les barbus, etc...) mais pour jouer serieu, ces teams la sont ...  ::mouarf2::  

Bien  vous

Fred

----------


## Pogny

> Aujourd'hui, il suffit de passer la manette a un gamin de 5 ans, il va faire n'importe quoi et il a une chance de vous battre. Avec SF c'est strictement impossible.


jsuis entierement d'accord un bon joueur de Street Fighter NE PEUT PAS PERDRE face a un newbie (sauf si le noOb lui debranche ca manette  ::mrgreen::  (c du vecu il est mort quand meme  ::aie::  ))

----------


## mavina

> jsuis entierement d'accord un bon joueur de Street Fighter NE PEUT PAS PERDRE face a un newbie (sauf si le noOb lui debranche ca manette  (c du vecu il est mort quand meme  ))


Euh, je vois plus a dans du snk que dans du capcom... Capcom reste limit niveau manips a la manete, en faisant nimp tu peux sortir une furie (d'ailleurs, ya un bouton qui la sort sans faire la manip ...), snk reste le maitre des jeux de bastons actuellement, titill il faut le dire par un certain Guilty Gear, tout aussi bon ...

bien  vous

Fred

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Salut,
> 
> KOF 2k2 pour ma part. C'est un des jeux de baston les plus quilibrs, n'importe quel perso peut battre n'importe quel autre perso (except les boss hein, donc exit omega Rugal toussa toussa ^^).
> Pour mes triplettes gagnantes : 
> 
> Kim - Choi - Whip
> Iori - Kusanagi - K'
> Vanessa - Kim - Shermie
> Choi - Shermie - Kim
> ...


oui pas mal

moi c'est plus:

- terry, kim, blue mary
- joe, blue mary, mai
- robert garcia, angel , yuri
- king, blue mary, mai

Le 2002 est un tres bon cru, et le 2003 ouvre sur la nouvelle gnration.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## mavina

Bonnes teams, blue mary maitrise est intuable, si tu joues bien ses contres et chopes ...
King ... ca reste le perso avec la furie la plus abuse du jeu, fait tres mal et impossible de contrer, assez fourbe (elle recule avant de s'lancer) et tres rapide.
Le seul choix qui me destabilise chez toi c'est robert et yuri...   ::oops::  
Yuri a la limite, mais robert il a pas spcialement bon, je dirai meme qu'il est plutot faible compar  d'autres ... ;\

Fred

----------


## Pogny

> Euh, je vois plus a dans du snk que dans du capcom... Capcom reste limit niveau manips a la manete, en faisant nimp tu peux sortir une furie (d'ailleurs, ya un bouton qui la sort sans faire la manip ...), snk reste le maitre des jeux de bastons actuellement, titill il faut le dire par un certain Guilty Gear, tout aussi bon ...
> 
> bien  vous
> 
> Fred


oui mais dans Street Fighter ya pas de furie ou de truc comme ca , ta 2 attaques fortes par persos et pieds/points faible/moyen/fort c'est tout je parle pas des street fighter au nom a ralonge (alpha turbo ++ ... mon luc  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## mavina

ah ouais si tu prends les vieux jeux des annes 90 on peut citer fatal fury et art of fighting, qui ont d'ailleurs donn apres "fusion" kof  :;):

----------


## bakaneko

> ah ouais si tu prends les vieux jeux des annes 90 on peut citer fatal fury et art of fighting, qui ont d'ailleurs donn apres "fusion" kof


Accessoirement, Fatal Fury 4 est un excellent jeu de Baston  ::P: 
Comme 99,8% des jeux de baston SNK et des drivs (genre SNK Vs Capcom o c'est fun de dmonter du Ryu  coups de Terry  ::D:  )

----------


## mavina

ah non, honte  toi !!
SNK vs Campcom c'est du grand n'importe quoi  :;): 
Soit SNK, soit Capcom, mais pas les deux ensemble, ca passe pas.
Enfin dans mon cas tout du moins.

Fred

----------


## bakaneko

> ah non, honte  toi !!
> SNK vs Campcom c'est du grand n'importe quoi 
> Soit SNK, soit Capcom, mais pas les deux ensemble, ca passe pas.
> Enfin dans mon cas tout du moins.
> 
> Fred


Ce que j'ai toujours recherch dans un jeu de baston, c'est le fun sans me prendre la tte (d'o le fait que je ne suis pas fan des jeux en 3D).
J'ai retrouv cette simplicit et ce fun dans les SNK Vs Capcom (tout comme dans Marvel Vs Capcom) et j'ai pass des heures dessus avec un pote quand j'tais au lyce  ::D:

----------


## mavina

ouais c'est de l'arcade  :;): 

moi ce que j'aime c'est sortir des combos difficile en plein combat, c'est une certaine "jouissance"  ::mrgreen::  
Marvel vs Capcom par exemple sortir un combo c'est pas super dur (A A A A A ^^) mais c'est fun, c'est vrai  :;): 

Fred

----------


## Bebel

Tiens en parlant de jeux de bastons mlangs, vous avez essay mugen. C'est un petit jeu de baston 2D ou l'on peut rajouter ces propres persos. Je crois que c'est plus trop maintenu maintenant. Mais j'avais trouve a l'poque le principe gnial.

----------


## bakaneko

> Tiens en parlant de jeux de bastons mlangs, vous avez essay mugen. C'est un petit jeu de baston 2D ou l'on peut rajouter ces propres persos. Je crois que c'est plus trop maintenu maintenant. Mais j'avais trouve a l'poque le principe gnial.


Je connais et un pote a essay de rcuprer tous les modles\musiques\dcors trouvables.
Quand il a atteint plusieurs Go de fichiers, il a arrt  ::D: 
C'est un peu comme StepMania (la version PC des DDR). Tout le monde fait son bout  lui et cela devient vite le bordel  ::D:

----------


## mavina

et vite les abus aussi  :;):

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Bonnes teams, blue mary maitrise est intuable, si tu joues bien ses contres et chopes ...
> King ... ca reste le perso avec la furie la plus abuse du jeu, fait tres mal et impossible de contrer, assez fourbe (elle recule avant de s'lancer) et tres rapide.
> Le seul choix qui me destabilise chez toi c'est robert et yuri...   
> Yuri a la limite, mais robert il a pas spcialement bon, je dirai meme qu'il est plutot faible compar  d'autres ... ;\
> 
> Fred


Oui robert n'est pas comme kim ou joe, cad une force de la nature. Mais c'est un perso un peut comme terry, cad gnraliste et moyen. Mais bien entrainer avec je peux t'assurer qu'il est bon.  :;):

----------


## Commodore

sinon, j'aime bien aussi la srie Def Jam (Vendetta et Fight for NY)

que l'on n'a pas encore cit ici  ::P:

----------


## elitost

C'est dommage que l'on ne puisse pas en choisir plusieurs...

Personnellement j'ai choisi Street Fighter 2 pour y avoir jou longtemps en salle.

Mais le premier jeu de baston auquel j'ai jou c'est un anctre de SF2 , Yie Are Kung Fu, vous ne connaissez pas ? lol , un vieux jeu sur Amstrad 6128

Et un autre qui m'avait bcp attir , Double Dragon , un mythe...

----------


## mavina

> Mais le premier jeu de baston auquel j'ai jou c'est un anctre de SF2 , Yie Are Kung Fu, vous ne connaissez pas ? lol , un vieux jeu sur Amstrad 6128


Pour tout te dire, j'ai aussi commenc l dessus  :;): 
que de souvenirs :p

Fred

----------


## Commodore

bouh! encore un noeuil  :;):

----------


## pottiez

C'est pas bien de troller tous les sujets  ::P:

----------


## Commodore

c'est pas du troll c'est du remix  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GLDavid

Salut

J'ai vot Street Fighter 2.
Nanmoins, il manque un item dans ce sondage : la srie des Virtua Fighter de Sega.
Et oui, Sega a toujours t un prcurseur et ils ont ouvert la voie aux jeux de baston 3D avec les Virtua Fighters. Mon prfr tant Virtua Fighter 3 (Punaise quand est-ce que Mame va se dcider  muler des nouveaux jeux et pas des clones des annes 80 !).

@++

----------


## GLDavid

A noter que la mode des jeux de baston 2D revient.
Un simple exemple en arcade avec Hokuto no Ken (Ken le survivant). Ca a l'air de donner  :;): 
Tu ne le sais pas, mais tu es dj mort

@++

----------


## mavina

> A noter que la mode des jeux de baston 2D revient.
> Un simple exemple en arcade avec Hokuto no Ken (Ken le survivant). Ca a l'air de donner 
> Tu ne le sais pas, mais tu es dj mort
> 
> @++


Bah, cette mode n'est jamais partie, et la plupart des jeux de baston ultra jouables sont en 2d  :;): 
je parle pas des jeux ou tu fais A B A B C gagn en 3D ^^

Fred

----------


## elitost

> A noter que la mode des jeux de baston 2D revient.
> Un simple exemple en arcade avec Hokuto no Ken (Ken le survivant). Ca a l'air de donner 
> Tu ne le sais pas, mais tu es dj mort
> 
> @++



Il existe juste en arcade ce jeu ? pas sur PC ?

----------


## Bibeleuh

J'ai vot Tekken sans hsitations , je suis fan inconditionnel depuis le 3 (mon avatar en tmoignera), et en ce moment je joue toujours  Tekken Tag 2  ::ccool:: 

Sinon je me souviens d'un jeu de combat sur PS1 avec des armes o tu pouvais rendre ton perso norme avec un coup spcial et marcher sur l'adversaire.
C'tait pas un jeu 2d, mais impossible de me rappeler du titre du jeu....

----------


## Hephaistos007

Le nouveau membre zumamc vient de nous faire un superbe dterrage de topic, car datant de 2006. Avec une rponse tout aussi inintressante. Ceci me pousse  penser qu'il s'agit d'un robot. Avis au modrateur ...

----------


## Bibeleuh

> Le nouveau membre zumamc vient de nous faire un superbe dterrage de topic, car datant de 2006. Avec une rponse tout aussi inintressante. Ceci me pousse  penser qu'il s'agit d'un robot. Avis au modrateur ...


ahah je viens de voir , dire que j'ai rpondu pensant que c'tait un topic rcent

----------


## iNext

Et pourquoi pas en relancant mme ce topic  :;): 

Street Fighter sur Mega Drive un sacr jeu de combat, des heures j'y ai pass.

De nos jours UFC 3 est pas mal bien que trs technique.

----------


## Nhaps

Final Fantasy VII
Unreal Tournament 98
Half Life - Portal - Counter Strike 1.6
Baldurs Gate
Warcraft III
Tomb Raider I, II, III

J'ai jamais aim les jeux de versus fighting, a part peut etre Tekken, avec Yoshimitshu, et son attack One shot et suicide  ::):

----------


## iNext

Ce ne sont pas vraiment des jeux de combat  proprement parl mais je suis d'accord FF VII est un incontournable.

----------


## Loceka

> avec Yoshimitshu, et son attack One shot et suicide


Sauf qu'en gnral on la fait pas exprs...  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs il en a 2 attaques "suicides" : il y'a aussi celle o il tourne sur lui-mme tout autour de la carte en perdant de la vie.

Mais c'est vrai que Tekken c'est fun, je suis assez fan aussi.

----------


## Nhaps

Quand tu avais pu beaucoup de vie c'etait l'unique espoir de pouvoir avoir le draw  ::ccool::

----------

